# I Need Friends. 21/F/WA



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Hi,
This is a desperate plea. Well, not really but...

I'm tired of feeling disconnected from the world. It would help *so* much to have a couple close friends! If anybody feels the same way and is in my area (where have you been??? )...let's talk! I'd love to hang out! Go to concerts, watch movies, laugh, and help support each other with our problems. There's no need to suffer alone!

Actually I'll chat with anybody, anywhere. Feel free to add me. We can talk about anything.

A little about me...
I was a college student for a while but SA interfered too much. I have a quiet personality (bottle up a lot of things thanks to SA). I'm a good listener. I can be spontaneous and silly sometimes. I'm young and want to experience life.

I really hope to finally make some real life friends. Please reply.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I do hope you find people to make friends with there. You sound like a very nice person. Good luck! What did you study in college?


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

[email protected]

add me to msn


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Come on! Isn't there anyone in my area??? I can't believe this.....................................................................


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i wish i was in your area


----------

